# Shrink wrap systems



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I finally decided to order my shrink wrap system from National Shrink Wrap.

WONDERFUL SERVICE!!!!! He called me personally within minutes to discuss which film would be best for my products and even told me how to do it easier once I get my system.

He really wants your product to look good and for it to be more productive for you.

I ordered at 1pm and received a notice from Fed Ex at 4pm that they had picked it up.

I am getting the biodegradeable film that is perforated - I can't wait to see how it does


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool, make sure and report back to us! Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

How exciting! Love good customer service!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I could never get the hang of it and my seams always came undone when hit with the heat gun. I love the fact that you can smell the soap through it tough.


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I have that system and love it : )


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

What film do you use? He is sending me the perforated Bio film which he says is soft, like baggies and a pvc film as a sample.


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I use the bio film- it is soft and does have some scent throw, certainly nothing like a naked sample bar : ) I was using a single bar system with a corn based bio wrap, but it didn't come in the width needed for the larger system and it also didn't have any scent throw so I changed to this. I am moving faster now : ), at least with wrapping -wish I had a multiple labeller machine of some sort.


----------

